# Antenna channel scan



## jhu (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm trying to help an elderly relative set up their Tivo Edge for Antenna from afar and it's quite the challenge. When we did the original scan, the TIVO was connected via HDMI to the TV and the antenna was attached to the TV. (I didn't know this at the time or I would have had them attach the antenna to the TIVO). Using this method, we can't get a signal for any of the local channels.

So, I helped them go to channel settings and scan for new channels. It is at this point where I get stuck - because I can't see their screen really well to understand the outcome. I saw there was a long list of channels but I can't tell if that's just the list that TIVO "expects" them to get (those that TIVO downloaded in the guide). 

What should I be looking for on this screen to see if the antenna is finding channels? (I need to know where to tell them to point the Facetime camera - a big challenge) Are there indicators that show check marks next to the channels the antenna receives? Is there some sort of confirmation we need to do at this page?

Because the TIVO said it found 100+ channels after the scan but we still can't connect using Live tv. 

If anyone has a screen shot to share of this screen and what I should expect to see if it truly "finds" a channel, I'd be so grateful. Otherwise I'd appreciate written explanation.

Thanks so much in advance - I've been working on setting this up for hours today with them...using all the patience I have. Probably theirs too... We got disconnected (on Facetime) at this step and I think they are "done" since I'm not able to get back though to them!! LOL.


----------



## jhu (Dec 10, 2020)

jhu said:


> I'm trying to help an elderly relative set up their Tivo Edge for Antenna from afar and it's quite the challenge. When we did the original scan, the TIVO was connected via HDMI to the TV and the antenna was attached to the TV. (I didn't know this at the time or I would have had them attach the antenna to the TIVO). Using this method, we can't get a signal for any of the local channels.
> 
> So, I helped them go to channel settings and scan for new channels. It is at this point where I get stuck - because I can't see their screen really well to understand the outcome. I saw there was a long list of channels but I can't tell if that's just the list that TIVO "expects" them to get (those that TIVO downloaded in the guide).
> 
> ...


PS - before we tried to "add new channels" - I had them unplug the antenna from the tv and plug it directly into the TIVO


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jhu said:


> PS - before we tried to "add new channels" - I had them unplug the antenna from the tv and plug it directly into the TIVO


If you ran guided setup without the antenna hooked up to the Tivo it would end up giving you expected channels for your zip code. And even if you scan for new channels after actually hooking up the antenna it won't add them to your list. You need to re-run guided setup with the antenna hooked up to the Tivo. After you do the channels it found should show up on the channels screen, with a check mark next to the ones you actually receive.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually there is a chance you might have to do a clear and delete everything first. Then run the guided setup. Not absolutely sure, you could try just try guided setup first, if that does not work do the clear and delete everything. Do make sure the antenna is hooked up to the Tivo in either case.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I got an Edge ota during the Black Friday sale. I went thru that last week. It seems that tivo needs the zip code for US. I did the channel scan. It picked up more than 40 channels. Then I went to live tv and flipped up re channel. Anything that did not actually work I went back and unchecked the channel. Here in Virginia I can pick up close-in VA channels very well with the Edge ota. The tivo also lists many channels from the more densely populated state of NC to my south that I can not actually get with my indoor antenna.


----------

